# exhaust for the Jetta 2.5L?



## Daral (Apr 9, 2009)

I am looking around to purchase an exhaust system for my 2008 Jetta 2.5L to make it sound more aggressive!
Eventually I will want to modify my car with:
-Exhaust system.
-Cold Air Intake.
-Headers.
-Rims and tires.
What brand/type of exhaust would you recommend for my car?
If so can you please post any videos or sound clips to view and hear them for myself to make my decision.

Thanks.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: exhaust for the Jetta 2.5L? (Daral)*

search the following:
AWE Tuning
Magnaflow
Techtonics Tuning
Neuspeed


----------



## Daral (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: exhaust for the Jetta 2.5L? (~kInG~)*

I have: 
-the AWE sounds good, but by the looks of it its a high flow exhaust, correct me if I am wrong. and price is $685
-Magnaflow has the exhaust but the picture shows a single tip exhaust, i would like my double tip. $576
-Tectonics Tuning Cost $765.00 for dual tip
-Neuspeed $1,099.95
I have heard the AWE and Magnaflow through youtube, they sound good, but have not yet seen nor heard the others so if anyone has a sound clip or video and dont mind posting them I would appreciate it!
Thanks


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: exhaust for the Jetta 2.5L? (Daral)*

many around here have just replaced the oem mufflers and resonators with universal magnaflow or borla units and used the stock piping


----------



## Daral (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: exhaust for the Jetta 2.5L? (~kInG~)*

How do they sound?


----------



## yakeof (Aug 18, 2008)

they sound pretty good most shops just cut the pipe from the cat back and they bend the pipes and insert the muffler somewhere in the piping. 
Got mine done that way sounds a bit beefier and i like it. i only payed 280 for the entire setup


----------



## Daral (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: (yakeof)*

Could you post a video to see and hear it? please< thanks


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Daral)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ts1yW7kebDE


----------



## PGJetta08 (Sep 6, 2008)

probably a dumb question but what size diameter is the factory exhaust? (for finding the correct muffler to weld in)


----------



## Joe Vantage (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: (PGJetta08)*

The stock pipe is 55mm, just under 2-1/4".


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: exhaust for the Jetta 2.5L? (Daral)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRoMiWYhvNs
neuspeed exhaust with test pipe


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

If all you care about is sound, I would probably go with a Remus axle-back. Best sounding mufflers available, imo.


----------

